# Dubai vs Auckland



## GreaseMonkey

I've been working as an automotive technician in dubai for the past 9 years in a good dealership. I recently recieved a job offer from a dealer in auckland, new zealand offering 30$ NZ an hour, this is about 28% increase(after tax) in what I currently earn in dubai, other benefits include annual leave of 4 weeks. 
I am really confused in making a decision. I am quite content with my current job, but this opportunity is also enticing. Any advice from fellow members will be very helpfull.


----------



## escapedtonz

GreaseMonkey said:


> I've been working as an automotive technician in dubai for the past 9 years in a good dealership. I recently recieved a job offer from a dealer in auckland, new zealand offering 30$ NZ an hour, this is about 28% increase(after tax) in what I currently earn in dubai, other benefits include annual leave of 4 weeks. I am really confused in making a decision. I am quite content with my current job, but this opportunity is also enticing. Any advice from fellow members will be very helpfull.


Your Salary would be around : $62400.00 per annum.

Tax Rate Taxable Income	Tax Element	Remaining
Bottom (10.5%) $14000.00 $1470.00 $12530.00
Low (17.5%) $34000.00 $5950.00 $28050.00
Mid (30%) $14400.00 $4320.00 $10080.00
High (33%) $0.00 $0.00 $0.00
Totals: $62400.00 $11740.00 $50660.00

ACC Levy (1.70%) on $62400.00: $1060.80 

Total available to spend: $49599.20 per annum
Monthly: $4133.27
4 - Weekly:	$3815.32
Fortnightly:	$1907.66
Weekly: $953.83

Assuming you are single that salary would work for you I'm sure if you limited the costs of rent, transport to work etc.
Couldn't advise you either way between Auckland or Dubai as I kind of like them both.
If you're not sure, why don't you try a year or so on a temporary work visa assuming immigration recognise the employer and you don't have any visa issues.
Adventure is the spice of life!


----------

